# A must have tool



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks for the tip; it does look very nice and useful.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew Steli I have had my eye´s on it since Mads pointed me to it
can you see any possiple way to get the locking mechanisme better in a easy fix 
with out the need for a full equipt metalshop 

Dennis


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes I believe so Dennis.
First thing is to change the spring of the locking mechanism and with a bit off cleaning and crefull file the treads and some good lubricant ill be beeter than new.
Other than that it's a very nice tool, I have it on me all the time.


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks for the honest and thoughtful review.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

helluvawreck
Jack_T

your welcome


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Steli , preciated answer 

take care 
Dennis


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

I have one that looks like this but is made by Starrett. I couldn't be more pleased. Much as I admire SI units in real life, I don't use them for woodworking, as everything else is "American Imperial Units". And the Starrett is graduated in those units.


----------



## steliart (Jan 15, 2011)

AtomJack

This size of squares are so useful and helpful. Yours was probably better made than the one in question here.
Metric is my system so I design and build everything in metric so its units are fine for me. BTW it is also available in imperial system.


----------

